# Joke bag of parsley still gets Port St. Lucie boy arrested



## FruityBud (Nov 10, 2008)

A planned trick on a friend involving a bag of parsley turned into an arrest for a 15-year-old local boy, according to a police report released Monday.

The 15-year-old boy and a 13-year-old boy told police Friday morning they were headed to another friend's home. At the time, they were walking across Crosstown Parkway during school hours.

The elder boy said he was going to play a trick on his friend. He said he had a bag of parsley that he was going to make his friend think was marijuana. The parsley, which he got from his kitchen cabinet, was in a clear plastic bag and appeared similar to pot.

The last time the boy smoked marijuana allegedly was the day before.

The 15-year-old boy was arrested on a charge of possession of a counterfeit controlled substance with the intent to deliver.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/636g7d*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

jesus. Now I have to hide my spice rack any time the police come around asking for FOP donations.


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 10, 2008)

:rofl: 





			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> jesus. Now I have to hide my spice rack any time the police come around asking for FOP donations.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
sad but true
LET ME INSPECT THOSE HERBS


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

my thats pretty sad i mean come on the kid was having a joke..isn't that what kids like to do.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 10, 2008)

THIS is what the law enforcement priorities are?  Great...


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 10, 2008)

man that kids tellin a lie! he bag thats stuff up and was gonna sell it to his friend for some cash to go get himself some good. jmo


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 10, 2008)

ur prolly right.....kids did that when i was in school...the best thing they used was the pressed grass clippings from the bottom of a lawn mower...to the untrained eye, that stuff looks just like schwagg ..


----------



## tesla (Nov 10, 2008)

I bet the streets of Port St. Lucie are safer now!


----------



## cuy103 (Nov 10, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> The 15-year-old boy was arrested on a charge of possession of a counterfeit controlled substance with the intent to deliver.


 
I had no idea you could be arrested for that?!?!?

So I could be arrested if I had some sugar in a plastic baggy that some cop thought was cocain???

I don't understand how you could be arrested for possession of a COUNTERFEIT controlled substance.  Doesn't make sense to me.  If it's COUNTERFEIT...it means it's not real which means it's not actually a controlled substance.  

So what's he being arrested for again?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2008)

who's raising our young?
think the courts are overstepping there bounds. used to be petty B-S cops would drop ya off at the parents and tell the parents what was going on. Now oh we gotta charge them put them through probation and we look like we did that family a favor


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 10, 2008)

Not to mention its going to be thousands of dollars for the court charges and or drug classes the parents are going to have to pay for.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*It wasn't real marijuana ICE lol. No drug classes just charges for impersonating a controlled substance.

That's pretty wrong IMO now it makes it seem like LEO has a quota they have to meet.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 10, 2008)

Proof That Police Will Arrest You For Anything They Can Make Stick


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 10, 2008)

Counterfeit drug laws? Really?! REALLY?!!? Can you get arrested for pretending to drive drunk? Is saying something like, "Im gonna kill him!" grounds for conspiracy to murder charges now? I am sure though that the kid they wanted to trick is still rolling around laughing about it. Ahhh poetic justice. Its still a bullcrap charge, but funny for at least one person.


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 10, 2008)

anything to keep leo from looking Dumb  gotta get ya for something to save face probably has a life sentence to go with it
That law has been around for awhile  we call it the keep leo from looking Dumb law


----------



## pothead4life (Nov 10, 2008)

them kids need a lower thats all lol i feel bad


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

brushing my teeth with baking soda..while tasting it gives me flashback of crack tastes...  eating the lemon thyme straight in my mouth...to relieve my stomach,  earning dried weed dills,  until I read this post... oh man... of course why cant these cops just take that fake weed out of kid's hand and leave them alone with a warning that they will hawk them straight.? 
those fools need to be fired and find a job...  tell their mum to get attorney and ground these boys straight up lol...


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *It wasn't real marijuana ICE lol. No drug classes just charges for impersonating a controlled substance.*
> 
> *That's pretty wrong IMO now it makes it seem like LEO has a quota they have to meet.*


 
And whos to say they wont recieve drug classes?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 11, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> I had no idea you could be arrested for that?!?!?
> 
> So I could be arrested if I had some sugar in a plastic baggy that some cop thought was cocain???
> 
> ...


seems any chance the government gets to give you a number,they'll take it....they are charging him with attempting to make money that they prolly won't get to tax...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

Hide your grocery herbs or your going to get busted walking to your car.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

does this mean you gotta hide when your rolling a ciggy? if you smoke rolled cigs you could get arrested for pretended its a joint lol


----------



## jmathews (Nov 11, 2008)

He Can Lawyer Up, And I Believe It Will Be Throwed Out. I Mean Come On Its Not Pot. I Would Tell Them My Mom Was Out Of Parsley So I Went To A Friends House A Bummed Some To Carry Back To Her.  But Thats Gonna Be A Expensive Mistake.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*I agree. Should go nowhere in the courtroom. Dumb cop :hubba:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 12, 2008)

The 15-year-old boy was arrested on a charge of possession of a counterfeit controlled substance with the intent to deliver.

with the intent to deliver, isn't that a felony. if so he'd be in less trouble if it was real pot and the kid said it was his to smoke!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*When I was in college, at CASE Western in Cleveland, on april fools day 1976, some student I knew, AS A JOKE, tried to sell a bag of flour, to a campus narc, claiming it was coke, and got busted for the weight of the flour, had to do 18 months probation and pay fines of more than $1500, even though it was not an illegal substance at all   in Ohio and some other places, it matters not what it actually is, it matters what YOU claim it is :rofl:*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*The sad thing is, it WAS oregano, and he did inform the cop of it's correct name and usage.*


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 13, 2008)

The kid smoked pot the day before...im sure if he smoked bud, he could visually tell the difference lol

parsley and leaf may look the same
parsley and bud..i dont think so


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 13, 2008)

jmathews said:
			
		

> He Can Lawyer Up, And I Believe It Will Be Throwed Out. I Mean Come On Its Not Pot. I Would Tell Them My Mom Was Out Of Parsley So I Went To A Friends House A Bummed Some To Carry Back To Her.  But Thats Gonna Be A Expensive Mistake.



With all due respect, you obviously have little concept of US law, or the English language. . 

The kid doesn't need to explain ANYTHING, what he was doing WAS NOT ILLEGAL. What this case is saying to the American People is that it is AGAINST THE LAW to send your child somewhere with a cooking herb in his pocket. Plain and simple. Could it be beat? If there is any decency left in our system YES. Will it be beat, probably not, because people have parents so afraid of drugs, they can arrest a 15 year old kid with parsley....


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*I dont think even leaf looks like oregano...especially my homegrown!

Have you ever seen oregano that has kief on the bottom of the bag? :hubba:*


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I dont think even leaf looks like oregano...especially my homegrown!
> 
> Have you ever seen oregano that has kief on the bottom of the bag? :hubba:*



Ever seen Oregano that has been dried, bagged, and re-bagged 5 times before getting to you? Of course not, cause you can buy it at the GD grocery store. Cops don't use things like Logic, Reason, or Intelligence. They just want their bust....


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*I'm not sure but I don't think that at the factories they bag them, rip them open, and then re-bag them again. :rofl:

Just pullin your leg buddy!*


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 14, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure but I don't think that at the factories they bag them, rip them open, and then re-bag them again. :rofl:
> 
> Just pullin your leg buddy!*



Let me apoligize to the previous two posters. I was outraged, and angry when I replied to these posts. 

The system is there to PROTECT us, not to screw us over at any chance of making the government money... A kid with a bag of parsley serves no threat to anyone. Were I his lawyer, I would stand before the judge, present a mason jar of sugar, and then ask if I were to be arrested for "counterfeit cocaine." I think/hope it would be "case dismissed" right then and there... Again, sorry for the hostility...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

no worries fadeux...this case with this kid is just absolutely ridiculous, totally understandable


----------

